# New Logo



## Michael Morris (Nov 24, 2003)

New ENWorld Logo idea.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 24, 2003)

No sir. I don't like it.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 24, 2003)

Rats - halo.  Darn anti-aliasing.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 24, 2003)

New Try, this should get rid of the white halo.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Nov 24, 2003)

Nope, I still don't like the new logos, for several reasons. 
 The current logo had the glode centered between the EN and World. It gives a nice balance to the logo. The new ones just have the text placed over top of the glode, centered on the whole "EN World" as opposed to being centered between the words. It looses the bookending that is in the current logo, a bit of overlap with the globe sort of braced between the N and the W. 

 Also, I like the colors in the old globe. The bright blue, yellow, a hint of green and red. The new globe isn't very colorful. 

 And finally, I don't really like the spinning globe. I've always been of the opinion that simple is better. Too much motion, no matter how "cool" it may be, detracts from the logo. A nice static logo is better than one that is distracting, and unfortunatly, I find the spinning globe to be distracting. Sorry. 

 You've been doing some nice work to make thing look good and work better around here. I don't mean to be giving you a hard time about it.


----------



## Macbeth (Nov 24, 2003)

I have to agree with CL. Thanks alot for the effort, but I just like the simple, non-animated current one better. You've done a great amount of work for the site, and you deserve lots of thanks, but I just prefer the non-animated logo.


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 25, 2003)

Eh, I like the new one better.  The halo still isn't completely eliminated though.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Nov 25, 2003)

Old.....don't care for spinning, pulsing, dancing, or color fading logos.


----------



## Pierce (Nov 25, 2003)

Blinking red words are ok, tho.


----------



## Skade (Nov 25, 2003)

I do like the structure of the original logo, with the En and World on each side of the globe, but I do also like the spinning globe.  A little more cleanup on the aliasing, and I'd vote for it.

-kane


----------



## Desdichado (Nov 25, 2003)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Old.....don't care for spinning, pulsing, dancing, or color fading logos.



blink blink  ...  riiiight ...


----------



## AGGEMAM (Nov 25, 2003)

Here a really cool idea.

If you could make the globe spin so slowly that it actually follows the side of the earth the sun is shining on that would be at lot cooler. Animated, yet, appearing static at 1st glance.


----------



## Gez (Nov 25, 2003)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> Here a really cool idea.
> 
> If you could make the globe spin so slowly that it actually follows the side of the earth the sun is shining on that would be at lot cooler. Animated, yet, appearing static at 1st glance.




Yeah! A 24-hour-long GIF animation! A 2.45 gig logo! Cool idea! And sooo easy to do!


----------



## AGGEMAM (Nov 26, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> Yeah! A 24-hour-long GIF animation! A 2.45 gig logo! Cool idea! And sooo easy to do!






Did you really think I suggested a full gif animation?

It wouldn't really have to consist of a whole lot of frames, one for every 15 or 30 minutes, or even every hour would suffice, since one wouldn't be staring at the logo all the time to check when it moved. rather it would be an experience like 'didn't it just move?', the only real problem is finding a way to turn down the speed of the animation.

One way of doing that would be to embed a program (in Java?) that checked the clock on your computer and downloaded the corresponding globe background gif from the server.

There could be other ways, but that seems the easiest way.

The real question is whether you think it's a cool idea or not.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

Ok, Animation is voted down.  So how's this (Note the Turkey logo goes down Friday   )


----------



## Skade (Nov 26, 2003)

I like the white, but maybe only because it is winter.  The idea idea is good, but my nitpick is the space between the 'w" and the "o".  Maybe it should say somthing about News, Reviews and Forums?


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

Increasing the space isn't too hard.


----------



## Tom Cashel (Nov 26, 2003)

EN World, aka Hoth.

Why a new logo? What's wrong with what we got?  It's simple and elegant.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 26, 2003)

Russ took the Turkey!!  I hope my goose isn't gonna get cooked....

Anyway, here's a 3rd take on this thing, proportioned exactly like the current logo.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 26, 2003)

That globe is really good, but I really prefer our current logo. I don't think we're going to make any changes in that area. As Tom says, what we have now is simple and elegant, and it's hard to beat that - nor do I think we should try.


----------



## Gez (Nov 27, 2003)

The old logo is color and centered on Africa.

The proposed new logo is white and centered on North America.

Isn't Morrus British? The globe should be centered on Europe.


----------



## Piratecat (Nov 27, 2003)

So says the Frenchman.


----------



## Michael Morris (Nov 27, 2003)

Gez said:
			
		

> The old logo is color and centered on Africa.
> 
> The proposed new logo is white and centered on North America.
> 
> Isn't Morrus British? The globe should be centered on Europe.




Scroll up.  I suggested (and can still do) a rotating globe - but the howls of pain at the idea were enormous.


----------



## Gez (Nov 27, 2003)

Actually, I don't care.


----------



## Tallok (Nov 28, 2003)

Personally, while I like the new one you suggested, it's just not as good as the current one, imho.


----------



## Chacal (Nov 28, 2003)

Michael_Morris said:
			
		

> Scroll up.  I suggested (and can still do) a rotating globe - but the howls of pain at the idea were enormous.




How about 24 logos, selected using timezone  preference to please anyone who's afraid to be on the dreaded  "other" side of the earth ?



Chacal, just kidding


----------

